# for those who smoke Tooth pulled



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

If you have a tooth pulled and you smoke don't. I ended up with Dry Socket I thought I had a fairly high tolerance for pain but this is painfull. In post SHTF I guess alcohol could numb the pain.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I had a tooth pulled early-fall - I don't smoke, but I do enjoy a drink-or-two. I was killin' the tooth-pain before it was pulled with a little bit of Jack and my dentist told me to lay off the JD for at least a week so that I do not thin-out my blood and cause more bleeding than necessary.

I followed his instructions and didn't have any problems. It healed up nicely and I will be getting a replacement tooth next fall :2thumb:


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

I smoke, I've had teeth pulled. Never had dry socket, but I hear it's painful


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

Cloves will help some for pain.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

The only thing to take away the pain has been CLOVE OIL wet a peace of packing put a drop on and the pain is gone....... 20 minutes or so
Kinda like Bucklys tastes awful but it works
Perkacete did not take the pain away ...
After talking with a few other people they have used for tooth aches ....
Make sure to include some Clove oil in your supplies its cheap and it works!!!


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> I had a tooth pulled early-fall - I don't smoke, but I do enjoy a drink-or-two. I was killin' the tooth-pain before it was pulled with a little bit of Jack and my dentist told me to lay off the JD for at least a week so that I do not thin-out my blood and cause more bleeding than necessary.
> 
> I followed his instructions and didn't have any problems. It healed up nicely and I will be getting a replacement tooth next fall :2thumb:


I will accept a donation of a bottle of JD ....... 
I followed instructions did not smoke for 24 hrs but after a bit more talking with dentist because of amount of freezing and not properly rinsing area could have been cause? 
Clove oil working no need for JD 
L8R RR


----------



## iprepare143 (Dec 11, 2010)

rhrobert said:


> I smoke, I've had teeth pulled. Never had dry socket, but I hear it's painful


If you smoke, then, on later stage, it can causes problem. so, you can purchase a toothpaste that contains fluoride, which makes your teeth strong and protects from cavities.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, Roadrash(love the name btw)
I do not smoke anymore, but last time I had a tooth pulled I got a dry socket. Didn't think about clove oil as this was in my pre- getting prepped days. The oral surgeon gave me a syringe with a curved tip on it and I irrigated the socket with warm salt water several times a day. 

Things they should tell you to avoid in addition to smoking are no carbonated beverages, and no straws. I know the straws can create the same suction as pulling a drag on you cigs, and I assume the bubbles of carbonation can loosen the blood clot sitting in the socket.


----------



## dingogirl (Apr 20, 2013)

CVORNurse said:


> Well, Roadrash(love the name btw)
> I do not smoke anymore, but last time I had a tooth pulled I got a dry socket. Didn't think about clove oil as this was in my pre- getting prepped days. The oral surgeon gave me a syringe with a curved tip on it and I irrigated the socket with warm salt water several times a day.
> 
> Things they should tell you to avoid in addition to smoking are no carbonated beverages, and no straws. I know the straws can create the same suction as pulling a drag on you cigs, and I assume the bubbles of carbonation can loosen the blood clot sitting in the socket.


CVOR is talking about a monojet syringe, but you only use it about 2 days after allowing the blood clot to stabilize. Its actually the nicotine, heat and irritants in the gas phase that irritate the jaw bone after the extraction. The absolute best thing, is to not smoke for 2 weeks prior to an extraction. Nicotine is a notorious vasoconstrictor and causes poor wound healing. Thats one of the reasons that alot of plastic surgeons choose not to treat smokers or if they do they are upfront about the possibility of wounds opening.

clove oil will help decrease the pain, but packing the socket is a trade off of slowing down healing. And if the nerve is close by, clove oil or eugenol is neurotoxic. definitely ask your dentist before filling up the socket with oil of clove. The good news is that usually the pain only lasts about 72 hours and is mostly related extractions in those that smoke.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

It is also sucking on the smoke that can be bad, just like a straw, you don't want to put negative pressure in the mouth until things are healed.

I don't use the commercially prepared oils, I just used whole cloves. Not nearly as concentrated as the oil but worked great when I found out about it, MUCH better than benzocaine or similar products. (I had problematic wisdom teeth for years)


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Had my two wisdom teeth pulled about a year ago...don't smoke and didn't drink from a straw but I still got dry socket. It was so bad I had to go to the ER because I nearly passed out from the pain. Oral surgeon said it was a pretty bad case had it on both sides but as soon as they packed it with the clove gauze it was all better.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Cloves are like the gateway herb
A lot of people I talk to cannot fathom that a plant could possibly work better than something made in a lab but cloves work amazing for dental pain.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

I always folded up a chunk of paper towel, got it good and wet with saliva, and put it over the socket like a compress. While I smoked (been off for three years) I had a couple of wisdom and a couple of stupid teeth pulled for balance. Playing the game, I never got dry socket.


----------



## bigdadvrod (Feb 25, 2013)

I smoked after I had teeth pulled. A hygienest said that if I insisted on smoking, to keep the gauze in place over the socket. That would help alot on the suction problem. Worked for me...more'n once.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

rhrobert said:


> I smoke, I've had teeth pulled. Never had dry socket, but I hear it's painful


a dab of olive oil stops dry socket if you smoke.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> I had a tooth pulled early-fall - I don't smoke, but I do enjoy a drink-or-two. I was killin' the tooth-pain before it was pulled with a little bit of Jack and my dentist told me to lay off the JD for at least a week so that I do not thin-out my blood and cause more bleeding than necessary.
> 
> I followed his instructions and didn't have any problems. It healed up nicely and I will be getting a replacement tooth next fall :2thumb:


Not to mention that any sugar will feed any infection that sets in. 
Looking at those "brown recluse" pics out there on the net, -gross!!! -and having been bitten several times with no ill effects, I wonder how much "Liquid Pain Killer" AKA beer, :beercheer: wine, liquor :cheers: was consumed to feed a bacterial infection and produce such horrendous results. 
Sugar feeds virus, cancer, etc. Avoid it if you are sick, or have a compromised immune system. :surrender:


----------

